# Jeanneau



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am considering buying a 36'' Jeanneau Sunshine. Anything in particular to look for? Know of any boats out there for sale? How do they handle compared to a 36'' Catalina?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If the Catalina 36 is the one with the tumblehome then I don''t like that feature.

Just looking at the specs the Jenneau is faster (PHRF 120) to the C36''s 132 but there are so many keels choices that I would have to see the boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mike, I don''t know what a tumblehome is, so don''t know if Catalina has one. The Jeanneau I am thinking about has a keel/centerboard configuration -- 4''1" to 6''11" draft. The Catalina is a shoal draft of 4''6" and a tall rig. The Jeanneau has less ballast, but I don''t know how much displacement, so can''t compare that. We are family cruisers, so speed is not of utmost importance. We are more concerned with handling and ease of sailing.
I would like to find other boats for sale so I have a comparison to the one I am considering.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Guys

I have looked at all three boats. The Catalina 36 is not the one with the tumblehome hull. That is the Catalina 38 designed by Sparkman & Stephens. The 38 is a gorgeous boat built until about 1982 or so. The tumblehome hull give the boat a lot more room below and improves sailing performance. That being said, it is unfotunate though that most sailors will find the dock more with this hull. 

I personally find the Catalina 36 to be a terrific boat. In fact I am looking at them now. I inspected one last weekend and found that it was very well constructed, excellent fittings, good through hull seacocks, very good glass work, strong chainplates with very good attachment to bulkheads and structural members. 

The Jeanneau I saw was used pretty hard and though it was well cared for, really showed its age. I personally like the design of the C36 cabin much better, it is comfortable, roomy and functional. 

I cannot speak to the sailing characteristics of the boats. Mike listed the PHRF. The C38 PHRF for the deep keel is 120 I think. 

I guess it depends on what you want to use it for. I raced boats for a long time, now I want to cruise and cruise and cruise :O) I like a comfortable cabin. I also personally like a boat with a solid glass hull (I think JeffH may chime in here, but I think you can argue both ways). I think most racers would have a cored hull because of its added stiffness and lighter weight. I want a boat that does not have a core to rot out and that can be repaired easily far from my marina if need be. 

Lastly, I have read that some people consider a Jeanneau a good bluewater boat. Can cross oceans. I cannot really comment one way or another. 

SO, if you are on the Chesapeake... PLEASE get a Jeanneau.... *I* would like a shot at the best C36 :O)

Best of luck, hope to see you out there.

John
PS - Jeff and Mike, thanks for the advice on the other board.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

John, 

Thanks for your input. Which Jeanneau did you look at? We also like the roominess of the cabin in the C36. We could go for either boat, but I like the deck layout of the Jeanneau -- lots of room to get around. I also heard that the Jeanneau sails better -- points into the wind higher, doesn''t heel over as much, easier to steer, and better handling in heavier wind and light wind. Any input on this?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi - I saw the one in Annapolis, 1983, it is the only Jenneau listed in Yachtworld in Annap. I just looked at the listing again and it does look like a very nice boat. 4ft keel w/centerboard. Actually, I think the boat is a nice boat in good shape... I looked at it quite some time ago and really don''t remember a lot about it. It is definately worth looking at. I did not look the deck over much. 

I would not be surprised if it pointed better than the C36. As for seaworthiness, fittings etc, I really cannot comment on the Jeanneau. I have heard that they can be bluewater boats, but really don''t know. Practical Sailor seems to be OK on them but they are not Hinkley''s or Bristol''s. They are a "production" boat like Bene''s, Catalina etc. I would just look at the hardware and fittings, rig etc and decide. I don''t think you can go wrong though. 

As for the C36, I am sure its not a racing boat and may not be the sailor that other boats may be but I am attracted to its moderate displacement, conservative design, strength of its heritage. Also, when I looked at the fittings, rig etc I found all top notch gear. I drove the broker nuts taking apart most of the boat: (1989 boat) looked at the fuel tank - NO rust at all, good placement, holding tank fine, through hulls were seacocks (Marlon ?), 1:19 rigging 1/4 to 5/16", hull was flawless, hatches were perfect, no leaks at all, chainplates well and strongly secured to major bulkheads and a structural member, bulkheads tabbed well to the interior. What can I say? No surprises, very good boat, excellent value (I cannot afford a Hinkley :O)

I am sure if you make a list (I did) and thoroughly inspect the Jeanneau you will find it a good boat as I did the C. Having looked at a bunch of boats, I find having a list and making the broker show me everything (also demonstrated good access to things on the C) is most important. Jeanneau is a boat that was definately on my short list.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just recently purchased a 1996 Jeanneau Sun Odessey 37 and I am very happy with it. Key unique features are glassed in (real) ribs and bulkheads. Superior deck to hull joints. Kevlar in hull & hand laid glass for collision strength. All glass (no core) under highly loaded parts on deck like under the winch pads. Quality hardware throughout. Eventhough a bit light on displacement to do the "perfect storm" type of sailing, mine had been delivered on its own bottom from Europe. Points well, good balance, fast even with furling sails.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Jeanneau 36 Sunshine*

I have a 1984 Jeanneau 36 that I have owned since 1995. In terms of sailing characteristics the Jeanneau has it all over the Catalina 36.
I am impressed with how my Jeanneau has stood up. Things to look for:
1.Rudder delamination, not that big a deal. Barnacles build up between the skeg and leading edge that will wear the glass down and expose the mahogany core that gets water soaked then freezes than splits.
2. Gelcoat cracks below the waterline - a barrier coat takes care of this.
3. The vinal hull liners are a pain when the foam backing breaks down and the liner falls down.
4. Iron keel can be extra maintenance. Mine is faired and sealed with epoxy and has been excellent however.
5. Parts may become hard to find in the future. I have not had a problem yet.

The hulls and decks of these boats are very well constructed and strong.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Nifty, thanks for the input. I am always interested in boats of that era, and its good to hear first hand experience. Now be prepared to get hammered by the "Society for Members that Hate When Old Dead Threads get Revived".    (Me not being a card carrying member).


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Now be prepared to get hammered by the "Society for Members that Hate When Old Dead Threads get Revived".    (Me not being a card carrying member).


But we're all going to be nice, and welcome Nifty, right?

David


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

NIfty-

Welcome to sailnet. I'd highly recommend you read the thread linked in my signature to get the most out of your time on Sailnet. Also, you really should check the dates on the threads before reviving them.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

djodenda said:


> But we're all going to be nice, and welcome Nifty, right?
> 
> David


At least we can forgive him for the Revival as it was not related to BF's almost weekly monthly post to the Solar Thread...

Welcome aboard Nifty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I can say the same thing about my mid 80's Arcadia, also designed by Tony Castro, as was the sunshine 36/38 depending upon if it had a sugar scoop or not!

Welcome nifty

Marty


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> I can say the same thing about my mid 80's Arcadia, also designed by Tony Castro, as was the sunshine 36/38 depending upon if it had a sugar scoop or not!
> 
> Welcome nifty
> 
> Marty


Ahh, Tony Castro design. I knew I liked it for a reason.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dang, i thought this thread was about a chick i used to get freaky with, not a friggen boat


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

uspirate said:


> Dang, i thought this thread was about a chick i used to get freaky with, not a friggen boat


You used to get freaky with a chick named Tony? Dude....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> You used to get freaky with a chick named Tony? Dude....


 well toni looked like a chick but i was a wondering about the adams apple


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I've seen picks of this Tony, not very pretty!!

Oh Nifty

Don;t worry tooo much about SD, but if you have any questions for him, email him at SD at sailnetmoderatorwannabe dot com!

Marty


----------

